# First Fattie! (UPDATED W/Q-VIEW!!)



## cobble (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to try a couple Fatties tomorrow. I see a lot of tutorials saying to put bbq sauce on the outside BEFORE smoking. This is usually a no-no because of burning sugar and all that. What's the deal with this? Why is it ok on a fattie?


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 26, 2011)

I Don't put any BBQ on the outside if anything it would go in the inside.. 

 I get my sausage rolled  flat put the filling of your choice in the middle do yup a bacon weave and to the smoker it goes..


----------



## venture (Aug 26, 2011)

Hard to say?

Putting sauce and sugar on early promotes browning or even burning at high temps. Sometimes that might be desirable, others it may not.

Lots of rules here. 

My suggestion is to follow rules carefully if they pertain to food safety.

Other than that, there are no rules in my kitchen.

It may work.  It may not?  That is how we learn and modify our approach for the next dish.  Lots of experienced cooks here to guide you, but we each learn our own way and to our own palate.

The main thing is to enjoy the ride and try to learn something for the next effort.  Enjoy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

Give it a try & let us know what you think!


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 27, 2011)

If you really NEED bbq sauce on your FATTIE,, you could always put it under the bacon. That way you get your bbq flavor and its hidden from the heat. I personally dont think bbq sauce needs to go on a fattie.. just MHO


----------



## cobble (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok guys, my fatties are done, and here's the Q-view!


----------



## windshield king (Aug 28, 2011)

looks like they turned out just fine, nice job


----------



## roller (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 28, 2011)

good looking fatties


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Looking Fattie

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 28, 2011)

it looks yummy to me


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

They sure look good!

How did they taste?


----------



## cobble (Aug 28, 2011)

They tasted great! I had a bit of an iddue rolling the sausage though. The ingrediends didnt want to say where I put them while rolling, but I managed


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

Cobble said:


> They tasted great! I had a bit of an iddue rolling the sausage though. The ingrediends didnt want to say where I put them while rolling, but I managed




The trick is to get it in a log as best you can & let the saran wrap tighten it up.

If you get it wrapped tight in the saran wrap & in the fridge for a couple of hours, it will set up & won't fall apart or unroll in the smoker.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 28, 2011)

Not bad for the first time. Your gonna be hooked now!


----------



## venture (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good to me?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

